# searching for a elegant fountain pen smaller



## avbill (Sep 27, 2014)

I have  a client those wanting a elegant fountain pen smaller the the Jr Gent Series  and the Sedona/Baron.  


Any ideas  It has to be in the same quality of the Gent pen.



Has anyone  turned the Night hawk


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Sep 27, 2014)

That's gonna be tough.  

  The nighthawk is not in production and I don't know that it's much smaller. 

 This is the thinnest good quality fountain I know of but it's bit available in premium platings, which I'm guessing makes it a no go for you.   

http://www.exoticblanks.com/New-Series-Fountain-Pen-Chrome-Greek-Key-CB.html


----------

